# Bruton, Somerset



## Belinda (Jun 25, 2017)

Has anyone been to Bean Shot coffee in Bruton? I don't seem to find many good cafes in Somerset, but this one I liked. They roast their own; the place is low key in a loosely cycling themed way. You can then go to Hauser and Wirth up the road if art's your thing. There's a cafe bar there too and although the food's great, I didn't enjoy the coffee.


----------

